# Outstanding Cheese



## navyfe (Jul 8, 2007)

After doing much research and getting as much info as I could - tried the cold smoke for the cheese. WOW - did these turn out great. Did some mild and sharp cheddar and some Colby. Went and bough some small rectangular Weber dip pans from Lowes used 3 charcoal briquettes which I let get a nice ash color, threw on some cherry and apply wood pieces and 1 hour later - FEAST. Temp never got above 97 degrees.

A thank you to everyone for the huge amounts of info. Meatloaf is next.
.


----------



## cheech (Jul 8, 2007)

Never thought about smoking cheese that way. Good idea.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 17, 2007)

Good deal Navyfe! Smoked cheese is great stuff! Have you ever thoght about making your own cheese?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 17, 2007)

Now you need to smoke some bologna (baloney where I come from) to go with that cheese. Some good crackers and "something cool to drink", a comfortable chair in a shady spot, and you are set!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





The meatloaf will get you hooked! Can't beat a smoked meatloaf!


----------



## navyfe (Jul 17, 2007)

The meatloaf was GREAT.    

Never thought of my making my own cheese Debi...will have to give that a try.

Believe it or not....I need to try a fatty.  Have read about them here, and going to give it a try - maybe use some of the smoked cheese


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 18, 2007)

I did baloney a few different ways and it turned out beautifully. Some with mustard and dry rub, some with EVOO and cracked pepper.....wonderful.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 23, 2007)

Steve -

Next time out try a port wine cheddar, or a block of parmesian great stuff! Better get on the fatty! MAke sure you get several they are great especially the hot ones (which aren't hot - just good)!


----------

